# EBB Coding Solutios



## LisaJack (Nov 4, 2010)

I was wanting to check and see if anyone has every worked for or knows anything about EBB coding solutions.  They are an online coding company. Thanks.


----------



## sdomel159 (Apr 4, 2011)

*Ebb Coding*

Lisa, did you get any replies?  I would like to know the same thing as well.  Who are they and are they reputable?

Thanks - any info you would provide would be helpful.

Sharon


----------

